# Advice needed: Mobile Flashlight device



## xps (Dec 21, 2013)

Dear community, I need your help:

I am looking for an well built mobile flashlight device set (Bouncer,beautydish,... - as much options as possible) that can be adapted to an Canon EX550 or 580 flash. I own a mobile flash-powered softbox, but more is needed. The adapters should be robust. 
My youngest son needs it for school´s art class.

Much Thanks


----------



## polarhannes (Jan 16, 2014)

how about this one?
http://www.lastolite.us/strobo-beautybox-attachment
It is compatible to your EX550 / 580.

These are their Speedlite compatible products:
http://www.lastolite.us/category/1067100.0.0.0.0/Softbox_Flashgun


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2014)

What are you looking to do to the light? Soften it? Restrict it's spread? More specifics would help.

Honl makes a nice system of modifiers for speedlites, which attach via a rubber+velcro band that goes around the flash head (just straps on, no adhesive). They have short and long snoot/reflectors, grids, gels, etc. Lastolite has a similar lineup with their Strobo stuff, which can mount direct to the flash head, or via adapter to the bracket/'speedring' that comes with the Exyboxes (the latter means nothing is directly attached to the flash head, all the weight of the modifiers is on the bracket and you just mount the flash to the bracket).


----------

